# insulating basement half walls-my plan



## anthony777 (Nov 11, 2011)

*pics*

picture


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Where are you located?

Gary


----------



## anthony777 (Nov 11, 2011)

Toronto, Canada


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Fig.2-10 with a wood framed wall or fig. 2-11 with strapping, ask your local AHJ for guidance: http://www.nrc-cnrc.gc.ca/eng/ibp/irc/rr/rr199/part2.html

To confuse you further: http://www.nrc-cnrc.gc.ca/eng/ibp/irc/rr/rr199/part3.html

Some tests done in your location:
http://www.buildingscience.com/docu...ing-hygrothermal-modeling-basement-insulation

Gary


----------

